# Desperately need help posting photos



## PSU1980 (Jan 4, 2012)

I need help posting photos please.  I have tried uploading photos from my computer and get a bad file message.  I downloaded Pacasa and resized my photos to 800 x 600, then tried uploading but I still got the bad file message. The photos are .jpeg format.  Does anyone have suggestions for me?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

The Max photo size here is +/- 500 Kbs. Try resizing using file size, not image size.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 4, 2012)

I use a free online service at http://www.shrinkpictures.com/ . The service allows orig pics up to 6Megs and you can customize the size of the final image (to a point). They also have some pay services (like batch work if you have a lot of images) but I've not used that.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2012)

If you type out the EXACT name of your photo here then we should be able to see the problem. 
I use Picasa3 to resize my pics too. I first edit/crop them while they are full size, then save, then 'Export to folder' 
It should ask what size you want. Mine has a sliding scale. I use 630 x 400 I think. 

If I'm not mistaken, then a photo with this name won't load because of the spaces;

My Pen.jpg  ( or JPEG etc )

but this one will;

MyPen.jpg  ( or JPEG etc )


----------



## PSU1980 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Steven, your solution worked and I was able to upload a photo.
Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## randywa (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm liking the way that Ironwood pen looks.


----------

